# Information on Nirve



## Jeff f. (Nov 11, 2020)

Anyone have information on my Nirve ? Can not find anything on the web about it.


----------



## Bike from the Dead (Nov 11, 2020)

I just tried looking up info on your bike a moment ago, and man, you're right! I couldn't even find a picture of another bike like yours. 

Have you tried asking the guys at ratrodbikes.com? Someone there might have some knowledge on Nirve bikes.

By the way, that's one cool looking bike you've got there!


----------



## Superman1984 (Nov 11, 2020)

Jeff f. said:


> Anyone have information on my Nirve ? Can not find anything on the web about it.View attachment 1299436



Looks kinda cool. Has the frame style of a Micargi Rover GT in every aspect; even the bars/triple tree. Is it a 20" or 24" ?


----------



## Superman1984 (Nov 11, 2020)

https://kustomkultureaustralia.wordpress.com/category/cool-pushies/

Might be a Barris Kustom done by Nirve; Would probably be limited in that style color I would think. Maybe not


----------



## Jeff f. (Nov 13, 2020)

Superman1984 said:


> Looks kinda cool. Has the frame style of a Micargi Rover GT in every aspect; even the bars/triple tree. Is it a 20" or 24" ?



26 front 24 rear


----------



## Jeff f. (Nov 13, 2020)

Superman1984 said:


> https://kustomkultureaustralia.wordpress.com/category/cool-pushies/
> 
> Might be a Barris Kustom done by Nirve; Would probably be limited in that style color I would think. Maybe notView attachment 1299737
> 
> View attachment 1299739



I’ve seen one other one for sale on shopok in Colorado over a year ago. It had a mooneyes seat and the seller was claiming a even more limited run of 3spd mooneye cruiser . I was unable to contact seller . One would have to have a paperwork trail to prove that .


----------



## Superman1984 (Nov 13, 2020)

Jeff f. said:


> 26 front 24 rear



That is typically a Nirve setup. My '04 Switchblade had 24x3 rear & 26 upfront both of course in the Fat Ass & Bad Ass tribal flame treads. I kept them but went 26" front & back. Do you mind if I ask what you gave for it ? I like it more & more looking it over.


----------



## Superman1984 (Nov 13, 2020)

Jeff f. said:


> I’ve seen one other one for sale on shopok in Colorado over a year ago. It had a mooneyes seat and the seller was claiming a even more limited run of 3spd mooneye cruiser . I was unable to contact seller . One would have to have a paperwork trail to prove that .



They were limited run #s in paint schemes & sometimes dress up parts; mooneyes could have been ordered with the salt flat disc covers for example & of course it probably added more $ as they aren't cheap. With my Switchblade they aren't common everyday box store bikes so parts like tires, fenders, triple tree forks & OG seats aren't common run of the mill attainable. Where as Micargi's Rover GT (what that frame is built like) stuff is somewhat had via ebay vs Nirve is directly from the site or dealers of nirve. I haven't ordered from Nirve so I don't know if they still even have stock of what their site says


----------



## Jeff f. (Nov 13, 2020)

Superman1984 said:


> That is typically a Nirve setup. My '04 Switchblade had 24x3 rear & 26 upfront both of course in the Fat Ass & Bad Ass tribal flame treads. I kept them but went 26" front & back. Do you mind if I ask what you gave for it ? I like it more & more looking it over.



$275


----------



## Jeff f. (Nov 13, 2020)

Jeff f. said:


> Anyone have information on my Nirve ? Can not find anything on the web about it.View attachment 1299436


----------



## Superman1984 (Nov 13, 2020)

Jeff f. said:


> $275



Not too shabby. They're like $300+ for some of the plain ol'jane bikes. I have seen higher prices asked for the cheesy looking october ale & they're not even triple tree setup or look cool due to the paint scheme


----------



## Jeff f. (Nov 13, 2020)

Jeff f. said:


> The Pink Panther is basically brand new, a Christmas present that wasn’t liked as much by a wife as the husband though, rode twice then sat in the laundry room for the next decade plus plus  until I bought it last year. 26 front 24 rear with S.A. 3 speed. View attachment 1300692
> 
> View attachment 1300693
> 
> ...


----------



## videoranger (Nov 25, 2020)

Jeff f. said:


> View attachment 1300692
> 
> View attachment 1300693
> 
> ...



You sure have a lot of nirve.


----------

